# John Griffiths ~ 6 weeks out



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I have had the pleasure of working with John this year for his Welsh qualifier and hopefully the UK's too, all being well. I saw John at the Welsh last year and was very impressed with him coming second in a close fought class to winner Mark Price.

He had taken a few years out of competing after completely detaching his quad in a fall down some stairs.

The guy is a phenominal athlete having had to overcome a lot over the last 12 months.

16 weeks out he had dreadful food poisoning which lasted nearly 5 weeks. In that time he lost over 3 stone, coming down from 17st 3lbs to just under 14st!!

So by 11 weeks out he was flat, drained and below his contest weight.

Now many at this point would have got the white flag out and surrendered but not John. I sat down with him and said we could still do it. I could fill him back up then bring him down again. I slowly intro'd the food back in and by 10 weeks out he was back up to over 15st.

After seeing him at 8 weeks out he was still flat but his conditioning was improving but his weight had fallen to 14st 7lbs so I decided to add in another 50g or so of fat into his diet whilst slowly increasing his output. His weight has now climbed back up to 14st 12lbs and he has filled out very nicely indeed and is now bang on schedule for the Welsh in 6 weeks time.

I'm really proud of him and couldn't stop smiling when he came down to see me yesterday. I took a couple of pics and think I must have been standing in a pot hole cos John's a short a*se too!! :thumb:

John has the heart of a Welsh Dragon and for those of you that feel like giving up in your prep, remember that life throws a few spanners in the works from time to time but that which doesn't kill us only makes us stronger!!

Well done mate. See you in 2 weeks time!!

J


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He looks fantastic! Can't see very well but his abs look v. cool. How old is he James?


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

He looks great for 6 weeks out, if he's who I'm thinking of his legs flow really well.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looks very thick... Food poisioning for 5 weeks, holy fcuk that must have been bad! Is there anyone your not prepping mate? lol


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome, great to see johny back on form.

Was gutted for him with what happened at the brit finals last year at the last minute. And then his recent fight with food poisoning. Most i know would have long thrown in the towel

Definately one of the hardest working guys out there.

Well done mate

Marc


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Beast.

Awesome physique


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

What class will he be doing at welsh?


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

oaklad said:


> What class will he be doing at welsh?


Mr U90kg i believe

Marc


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes light heavies and his wheels are just as thick as his upper body.

J


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What height is he? Just out of interest.

Awesome physique he has, looks in great shape :thumbup1:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Jon Grifs a top man,,,quality physique.looking forward to seeing him kick ass at welsh no doubt!!

Ezzzy big man


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Jon is a good mate and has been though alot recently, very pleased for him and i'm sure with James' help he will be outstanding this year.

Oh and yes his "wheels" are very impressive.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Fcukn hell i take my hat shirt and all off for him.what a come back.Thats what seperates the men from the women,True champ and with dedecation like that his time will def come soon..Congrates,congrates,congrates.Very well done and looking realy good...All the best...


----------



## Redz (Oct 14, 2008)

Babe,

U look awesome....... Last time i seen you, was about 6 wks ago you were looking at least half you size you are now Hun

Knew u could pull it out of the bag, Ur so focus & ur dedicated to ur sport


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i thought he was phenomenal at the welsh last year and it must have been a close class, infact, in my opinion it was one of the best classes Ive ever seen outside of a final


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good jon, well done with coming back from the illness. Looking fwd to seeing u on stage!

haz


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> i thought he was phenomenal at the welsh last year and it must have been a close class, infact, in my opinion it was one of the best classes Ive ever seen outside of a final


 Imho i thought he should have won his class last year, all the best to him for this year :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

this is going to be one hell of a Show..... :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

has he torn his right bi, or is it just the angle?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

good luck m8 your looking well, not many ppl would go ahead with there prep after 5 weeks out with food poisoning, just for that alone you deserve a medle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon looks very good i really liked his physique last year and also thought he had the class.....i feel he will do well both at the Welsh and the Brits...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

miles2345 said:


> has he torn his right bi, or is it just the angle?


Angle mate

J


----------

